
Tesla Model 3 outsells entire BMW car lineup in August - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.autoblog.com/amp/2018/09/06/tesla-model-3-outsells-entire-bmw-car-lineup/
======
HNNewer
Where? I've not yet seen one in Europe

